# could this be possible



## JerryG1989 (Oct 22, 2007)

If i harvested and dryed by freezing it would it work? would the dry/cold environment of my freezer work well at all or will this be bad.


----------



## DLtoker (Oct 22, 2007)

More evaporation occurs in warmer temps as the air can hold more moisture.  Putting it in a freezer will simply freeze and lock the moisture in bud.


----------



## Stoney Bud (Oct 22, 2007)

JerryG1989 said:
			
		

> If i harvested and dryed by freezing it would it work? would the dry/cold environment of my freezer work well at all or will this be bad.


 
Well, the freezer would freeze the water, not dry the weed. I've also heard that freezing will degrade the thc.

I'd advise you to go with the old expression: "If it ain't broke, don't fix it", and stick to the tried and true methods.


----------



## Slartibartfast (Oct 23, 2007)

DLtoker said:
			
		

> More evaporation occurs in warmer temps as the air can hold more moisture.  Putting it in a freezer will simply freeze and lock the moisture in bud.



The percentage of humidity(or _relative humidity_)is frequently higher in warm air, because the warm air can hold less water molecules; ie. it takes less water to saturate it.  The closer the air is to 100% saturated, the less evaporation can occur, because it  is already as full as it can get.  60% humidity air at 80°F contains less water than 60% humidity air at 50°F.

SO... As long as it's above freezing, and there is adequate circulation, it makes no difference what the temperature is, as long as the humidity (relative to temp)is low enough to accept evaporation.  On the other hand, if you use a heater, such as a light bulb, the warm convection currents will displace air, sweeping water molecules away.  They're still there, but moving air will have currents of dry air that allow evaporation as they pass by and come into contact with your goodies.

Freezing will rupture the trichomes.  Very bad.


----------



## octobong007 (Oct 23, 2007)

my first grow, i actually froze my stash so it would last...bad bad mistake, ruin some good sh*t!  wasn't worth smoking once i FINALLY got it right.  brown bag it...comes out sweet


----------



## DLtoker (Oct 23, 2007)

Slartibartfast said:
			
		

> The percentage of humidity(or _relative humidity_)is frequently higher in warm air, because the warm air can hold less water molecules; ie. it takes less water to saturate it.  The closer the air is to 100% saturated, the less evaporation can occur, because it  is already as full as it can get.  60% humidity air at 80°F contains less water than 60% humidity air at 50°F.



Yo Starti... Your info is very very wrong...  No offense man, just opposite of what the truth actually is.  I assume you got that from wiki?  Have you ever tried drying something outside in the summer and late fall?  Which one takes longer to dry?


----------

